# Uncle Walt reviews keyboard cases for the iPad2



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Walt Mossberg with the Wall Street Journal does a quick review of the various keyboard cases available for the iPad2. So if you are in the market for one, this may be of help. Bottom line, check them out in person to find the keyboard style you like best.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903639404576514311594980274.html


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I use the Logitech case. It very sleek and fits the iPad 2 snuggly.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Vet said:


> I use the Logitech case. It very sleek and fits the iPad 2 snuggly.


I use to have a logitech case and I loved it.


----------

